
Bitcoin Jumps Above $10k for the First Time in Six Weeks - ideals
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/bitcoin-briefly-jumps-above-10-162914283.html
======
panarky
Historically, buying the high at the end of a bear market has been a winning
strategy.

Of course, past performance is no guarantee of future results.

------
alexmingoia
And Gold broke $2000 for an all-time high.

~~~
verdverm
People hedging USD from what I have heard

